# Wards/logan 200 Tailstock



## bama7 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry, I turned around again.  This time I am in need of info on the tail stock.  After reading the manual I saw where my lathe uses an MT2 taper in the tail stock.  I happened to have one so I went to install it, but it would not fit.  Not even close.  It appears to me someone installed a bushing in the tail stock to accommodate a smaller diameter live center.  It looks to be pressed about 1" into the spindle.  Can someone please confirm that by measuring their tail stock id or with pictures of the tail stock spindle opening.  Thank you all once again.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't have a picture handy but it does look like there is some adapter in yours.  Here is a table of standard tapers you may find useful:  

http://littlemachineshop.com/reference/tapers.php


----------



## bama7 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the table.  It has got to be a bushing.


----------



## dlane (Jan 21, 2016)

Couldn't view your pics " to long to get full size" but it sounds like somthing is in there that shouldn't be


----------



## bama7 (Jan 21, 2016)

dlane said:


> Couldn't view your pics " to long to get full size" but it sounds like somthing is in there that shouldn't be



You may be able to look at the first thumbnail and see what appears to be two brass or copper bushings installed one inside the other at the front of the tail stock spindle.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 21, 2016)

bama7 said:


> Sorry, I turned around again.  This time I am in need of info on the tail stock.  After reading the manual I saw where my lathe uses an MT2 taper in the tail stock.  I happened to have one so I went to install it, but it would not fit.  Not even close.  It appears to me someone installed a bushing in the tail stock to accommodate a smaller diameter live center.  It looks to be pressed about 1" into the spindle.  Can someone please confirm that by measuring their tail stock id or with pictures of the tail stock spindle opening.  Thank you all once again.



Could you provide a few more pictures?  Show the whole tailstock barrel, show us the tailstock.  Something really doesn't see to add up.  Most of the tailstock barrels I have seen do not have the key way going right to the outer end.  I agree it looks like a bushing in there, but even the paint colour matches up (so it has been in there since before its' last paint job.  Is the paint original?).  I'm not saying you don't know which end is which - it is just that something does not seem right ???

What is the history of this machine?   Did you get any tooling that would indicate something special was done with the tailstock?
I don't understand why someone would go to a lot of effort to modify a tailstock barrel to "accomodate a smaller diameter live center" and make it really difficult to use other tailstock tools???  Was this somesort of a special application lathe?  If the previous owner wanted a "smaller diameter live center" I'd think they would just go buy one (afterall it is an MT2 taper - easy to get quite a range to TS tools).  Something does not make sense with that arrangement and the information you have provided.

Let us know what you discover.


----------



## bama7 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chipper5783, thanks for looking at my problem.  The paint is all new.  Anything on the spindle would be over spray.  The PO's son said the lathe was used to turn armatures.  The tool installed in the spindle must have held one end of the armature to allow it to spin.  Before I started this project I would not know the difference in any of the tapers.  My thought is to drill out the bushing if I cannot get a "puller" that would work.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 21, 2016)

I always try to figure out a gentle approach before getting too aggresive.  Drilling (or boring) that bushing out puts cutting tools up close to the drive taper.  You want to take good care of that #2MT that is supposed to be inside there.  Try to figure out a puller.  I make all sorts of special purpose sleeves / washers / nuts for pulling bushings.  Can you chill that (dry ice, liquid N2, cold spray) the bushing should shrink more than the steel when cooled.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 21, 2016)

You may be able to remove the screw, get a long pin punch or rod through the screw hole, and knock the bushing out - have you tried that?  

John


----------



## bama7 (Jan 22, 2016)

A618fan2 said:


> You may be able to remove the screw, get a long pin punch or rod through the screw hole, and knock the bushing out - have you tried that?
> 
> John


The screw tightens when it gets close to the end.  I am not sure why, but maybe something, nylon, to keep it from backing out.  I was in hopes of doing it that way at first myself.  I put the spindle in the freezer last night.  If the bushing does not want to come out easily I may just tap the bushing and make some type of puller.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 22, 2016)

There's a rubber washer (#20) that's holding that in. You could also try removing the screw retainer (#16) and pull the screw out that way.


----------



## bama7 (Jan 22, 2016)

There were two bushings, sleeves, what ever you would like to call them in the tailstock spindle.  I finally got them out, one at a time.  I was able to run a tap in and pull the bushing out, but only one came out.  I did some careful drilling and cutting with a dremel and got the second one out.  The MT2 live center fits good and everything is good to go with the spindle.  I quit!  

Until the next thing.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Patience and persistence pay off - congrats!  I know exactly how you feel.  Mine was one thing after another, some mechanical, had to make some parts and had to buy $ome.  Hang in there, you'll be happy with the end results.

John


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cool, but now you will need an adapter to use that steady rest thingy that fit into the sleeve in your tailstock.  Looks like maybe the prior owner did a lot of something and that tool was necessary for whatever operation it was.  Split adapter is unusual? I would think maybe innovated by necessity, get 'er done tooling.


----------



## bama7 (Jan 23, 2016)

eeler1 said:


> Cool, but now you will need an adapter to use that steady rest thingy that fit into the sleeve in your tailstock.  Looks like maybe the prior owner did a lot of something and that tool was necessary for whatever operation it was.  Split adapter is unusual? I would think maybe innovated by necessity, get 'er done tooling.


You are right about the speciality tooling and coming up with the spacers to accomidate the tool.  The PO turned armatures with the lathe and that tool may have been the only one he found to do the job.  Making do with what you have used to be the American way.  I love ingenuity!  I am now preparing to get started refurbing my Logan 1825.  I am looking forward to that task.

Thank each one of you for your help and guidance.  It is needed and appreciated.


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Make sure to post pictures of your progress, I enjoy seeing these old machines get put back together and the solutions people come up to solve issues


----------

